# Which is easier to make money: poker, sports betting, stock market?



## steelcat (9 April 2014)

how do you rate them (1,----10), 10 is easiest. 1 is the hardest.


----------



## sval62 (9 April 2014)

*Re: which is easier to make money: poker, sport betting, stock market?*



steelcat said:


> how do you rate them (1,----10), 10 is easiest. 1 is the hardest.




None of the  above :: The best way to make money is to get off your bum and work for a living, save and invest
in your PPR then as life goes on enjoy the fruits of your investments if your good at it,not many are.


----------



## Happy2be (9 April 2014)

*Re: which is easier to make money: poker, sport betting, stock market?*

From what the pros tell me, if the stock market is put in the same category as gambling then you are clearly doing it wrong and with the wrong frame of mind.


----------



## Bill M (9 April 2014)

*Re: which is easier to make money: poker, sport betting, stock market?*



steelcat said:


> how do you rate them (1,----10), 10 is easiest. 1 is the hardest.




Done all 3 over a lifetime of investing.

Poker and sport betting around a 4 and = gambling 

Stockmarket around a 8 for me and = investing

Needless to say I don't gamble on the first 2 too much these days.


----------



## skc (9 April 2014)

*Re: which is easier to make money: poker, sport betting, stock market?*



steelcat said:


> how do you rate them (1,----10), 10 is easiest. 1 is the hardest.




These are all games of skill with a strong element of chance. There is no objective measure on whether it is "easy" or not. It will depends on your level of skill.

And even if something is supposedly "easy" it wouldn't stay that way for long. People will just flock to what's easy and before you know it, the low hanging fruits will be gone.


----------



## So_Cynical (9 April 2014)

*Re: which is easier to make money: poker, sport betting, stock market?*

Stock market hands down the easiest, no contest, a lay down misere...not even in the same race as table and sports betting.


 10 Stock Market
 3 Sports 
 3 Horses
 2 Poker
 2 Casino
 0.1 Lotto


----------



## burglar (10 April 2014)

*Re: which is easier to make money: poker, sport betting, stock market?*



sval62 said:


> None of the  above :: The best way to make money is to get off your bum and work for a living, save and invest
> in your PPR then as life goes on enjoy the fruits of your investments if your good at it,not many are.




+300


----------



## Judd (10 April 2014)

steelcat said:


> how do you rate them (1,----10), 10 is easiest. 1 is the hardest.




A small oversight in that you have omitted drug dealing and gun running.


----------

